# Phantom Titan at Gamesday!



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Its at Forge World Open Day, not sure if it is available at Gamesday, sorry for the bad title.*



> Hi there,
> With just over a week until the 2011 Forge World Open Day at Warhammer World, we have some exciting news about the first pre-release kit that will be on sale there - the mighty Eldar Phantom Titan!
> Eldar Phantom Titan on sale at the Forge World Open Day
> Tall, slender and elegant, the Phantom is the largest known pattern of Eldar Titan. It is swift and agile in comparison to the lumbering behemoths of the Legio Titanicus, and is armed with some of the deadliest examples of Eldar weaponry.
> ...













All I have to say is DROOL.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

feck beat me by 3 minutes !!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wonder the price tag  

I will have one to go along with my Armorcast one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i imagine its gonna be pricey,i hope its not so pricey that if you have to ask the price you cant afford it


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks to be a bit taller then the old one but that should be because of the way the legs and feet are done. After i modified the legs on mine it stood half inch or more taller.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

credit card in bits after last lot of eldar mini's released  any one know the going rates on a kidney??  must have one and agree looks to be quite a bit taller than the original armourcast phantom!!:biggrin:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Umm I'm going to commit heresy now, and say i don't really like it.

Its a nice model and all but looks too much like just an up scaled mix of a revenant and a guardian. Forgeworld stuff is usually absoluting stunning but im just not getting that from this

I prefer the old armourcast one, other than the horrid feet.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I see revenant but guardian?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That Melta and cockpit are fucking amazing.

However, I want to see some quad linked Sonic Cannon or something mental like the Gatling Blaster for it =(. I see that they've left themselves open to expand its size should they release a Warlord class - "largest known".


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

tbh I feel there is something missing on it too, I know its supposed to be a scaled up Revenant, but its soo similar that it left me thinking 'I have a revenant, why would I want the bigger one?".

Sadly with the huge price tag and the massive amount I still have to paint/build I think this one will stay in the future.

If it had been an Eldar release in the blue with nothing on either side I might have been more tempted - but with all the nice other FW stuff I could easily spend a Phantoms worth in money on other models.

As for price tag, last year the head od FW said they were aiming at about the price of the Reaver, I would expect in current climates it will sell at around £500 including arms, the interesting bit will be whether they sell it as the full kit or with arm options (i.e. whether they are going to be making more weapon options)

All that said - it is still a Phantom, so it is still a dream model to own and build.

(it might motivate me to finish my own and draw some inspirations from this one)


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

FW just posted the price for the Phantom in a newflash e-mail:



> Phantom Titan Pricing Update
> With the very first Phantom Titans being boxed up for the Forge World Open Day at Warhammer World this weekend, we can now confirm that the Titan body will be £350 ($578), while the D-Cannon and Pulsar weapon options will be £50 ($83) each.
> We will have a limited number available at the Forge World Open Day, and AdeptiCon attendees will be able to advance order the mighty Phantom Titan for despatch well in advance of the pre-order date for this magnificent kit.


£450...tbh I was expecting it to be more Still waaaay out of my price range for the foreseeable future.

Nick.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I was half right. But regardless, I will apparently be wasting my savings this fall on a silly Phantom titan.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want one but there is so much better stuff to get before it. I have an Armorcast, I will just have to update it


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sounds like we maybe getting other options for arms too, i hope a power fist is among them!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Time will tell as to whether or not they will make parts to change it over to a Warlock Titan


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I can start saving for a wedding ring and a puppy, or I can buy this.

Goddammit it's a hard choice...


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it Sethis? is it REALLY??

:headbutt:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I can start saving for a wedding ring and a puppy, or I can buy this.
> 
> Goddammit it's a hard choice...


No kidding, get the Phantom, it does not talk back, though the puppy would be hard to give up.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> sounds like we maybe getting other options for arms too, i hope a power fist is among them!


The original draft sculpt at FW open day last year had a close combat sword option, it was suggested that this was a superheavy hunting equipment option.

As for equipment, why the hell would anyone put a pulsar on this guy? surely a Revenant is the place for that, double D-cannon has to be the way to go!

Nice price tag, I expected it to cost waay more.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I expect it to be a super pulsar of some type. Upgraded template or something.


----------

